# John Deere 5520



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a John Deere 5520 cab with the sync shuttle transmission. Sometimes when I release the clutch it’ll make a grating/grinding noise under your feet. I notice it more in c range when shifting on the road. Clutch is good feels good and has adjustment left and was replaced a few years ago. Doesn’t seem to affect operation just was curious if anyone has noticed this with there sync shuttle transmission


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

My 5525 got to where it would grind slightly and I noticed the pedal was harder on my knee a friend that works for Deere told me to replace the cable. I will warn you that was the hardest cable I have ever changed but it shifts like new now. Might be worth trying.


----------

